
New Foils for the Right: Google and Facebook - sea6ear
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/06/business/media/paul-schweizer-google-facebook.html
======
BuccoBobby
As they say on ESPN, "C'mon Man!". This has been an accident happening in FMV.
Conservatives by definition are resistent to change. Progressives by
definition are innovative change agents. The heart of tech innovation is in
one of the most progressive areas of one of the most progressive US states.

